# Neuvorstellung



## Kusa72 (29. Jan. 2019)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier und schon seit ca.20 Jahren begeisterter Gartenteichfan. Anfangs mit Fischis, die bei uns heimisch sind. Mittlerweile hat es ich mich aber zu Kois und der damit aufwendigeren Wasserpflege hingegeben  Derzeit laufen Umbauten an zwei Filterstrecken. Eine IBC Bürstenfilteranlage ist bereits so ziemlich fertiggestellt. Die zweite mit mechanischer und nachgeschalteter biologischer Filterung ist derzeit in Ausführung. Ich werde diese beiden Umbauten demnächst gern mal näher vorstellen.
So überbrücke ich gern die etwas triste Winterzeit und freue mich auf die neue Saison.

VG Kusa72


----------



## Kusa72 (29. Jan. 2019)

hier mal ein paar Bilder vom Teich vorab;


----------



## samorai (29. Jan. 2019)

Hallo Kusa!
Erstmal HERZLICH Willkommen bei den Teichsuchties!

Ein schöner Teich ist in verflossenen 20 Jahren entstanden.
Eventuell gibt's dazu auch etwas mehr Input.
Teich in Qubikmeter, gepumpt oder Schwerkraft, Pumpen-Größe.
All diese Parameter machen es leichter deine Fragen zu beantworten.

Was ist denn dein Problem?

Warum Bürsten-Filter und dann doch mechanisch am 2. Strang.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (29. Jan. 2019)

Ein schöner Naturteich mit Kois hast du da.
Am Filter Basteln macht immer Spaß und am meisten wenn es dann später so läuft wie man sich das vorgestellt hat.

Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## Kusa72 (29. Jan. 2019)

samorai schrieb:


> Hallo Kusa!
> Erstmal HERZLICH Willkommen bei den Teichsuchties!
> 
> Ein schöner Teich ist in verflossenen 20 Jahren entstanden.
> ...



Danke für deine Antwort. Informationen zum Teich hab ich vorab in meinem Profil beschrieben. 
Mit dem Teich bzw. dem Wasser habe ich keine Probleme, bin nur begeistert davon, wie man mit bestimmten Maßnahmen die Wasserqualität verbessern kannn. Gerade das begeistert mich. Diese Erfahrungen möchte ich gern mit anderen Teichfans teilen.


----------



## Kusa72 (29. Jan. 2019)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> Ein schöner Naturteich mit Kois hast du da.
> Am Filter Basteln macht immer Spaß und am meisten wenn es dann später so läuft wie man sich das vorgestellt hat.
> 
> Grüße aus dem Norden


Genau so isses


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2019)

Oh, ähnlich wie mein Teich nur meiner hat keine Kiesel.
Kiesel sind nicht ohne.
Da setzt sich gerne Mulm/Dreck ab, wenn sich der Teich selbst düngt, ......muss ich nicht genauer werden.


----------



## Kusa72 (30. Jan. 2019)

Das passt bei mir alles. Hab noch nie Probleme mit Fadenalgen gehabt. Nur das Wasser war nie wirklich klar. Hab letztes Jahr nen Versuch mit ner Filterstrecke gefahren mit nem sichtlich sauberen Wasser. Naja und das baue ich nun weiter aus.


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2019)

Fadenenalgen sehr wenig.
Schwebealgen zur Algenblüte zwischen 3-5 Wochen.
Dieses Jahr zum ersten mal mit vorgesetzten TF ......ist abzuwarten ob sich die Zeiten verringern.


Kusa72 schrieb:


> Hab letztes Jahr nen Versuch mit ner Filterstrecke gefahren mit nem sichtlich sauberen Wasser.


Lasse uns teilhaben an deinem Ausbau.
Du hälst dich sehr bedeckt mit deinem Filterausbau.

Eigentlich schreiben wir frei heraus was gemacht wird oder nicht.


----------



## Kusa72 (9. Feb. 2019)

Hier mal paar Bilder zu dem laufenden Umbau. Die Bilder von der Vorfilterung der zweiten Filterstrecke im Gewächshaus stelle ich demnächst auch noch rein. Mit dem Start im Frühjahr gibts dann auch noch paar Videos.


----------



## Lion (9. Feb. 2019)

hallo Kusa72,
super, dass Du uns an deinem Filter-Versuch bezw. Filter-Erweiterung teilhaben lässt.
Mich würde die gesamte Filter-Anlage interessieren und auch, mit welcher Pumpen-Leistung Du arbeitest, ob UV-C usw.

Bin neugierig   

VG. Léon


----------



## Kusa72 (10. Apr. 2019)

Da bin ich wieder. Hab meine Filterstrecken nun in Betrieb und bin mit dem bisherigen Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden. Das Wasser ist nahezu glasklar und hat einen schönen Glanz.
Aber nun der Reihe nach. Unter anderem aus Platzgründen habe ich mich für zwei gepumte Filterstrecken entschieden.
Hier erstmal die Beschreibung zu einer Filterstrecke. Diese besteht aus einer am Teichboden liegenden Pumpe mit Brutto 6500 Liter, gepumt über einen 1000l IBC Tank mit quer in Reihe angeordneten 54 Filterbürsten, Länge der Bürsten 800mm. Weiterhin läuft über diesen Bürstenfilter ein Teil-Volumenstrom der zweiten Filterstrecke (blauer Schlauch). Aber dazu später mehr. Den Tank habe ich aus optischen Gründen zu 50cm im Erdreich eingegraben, umlaufend verkleidet mit Klappdeckel und mit Schlauchanschluss zur Entleerung. Das verdreckte Wasser bei der Reinigung dient der Gartenbewässerung. Der Tank ist sicher aufgestellt und seitlich vor dem Erdreich geschützt. Die Reinigung habe ich bisher nach 2 Wochen Betrieb aus Neugierte, was den Verschmutzungsgrad und das Handling angeht erstmals durchgeführt. Die Filterbürsten waren im oberen Bereich gut mit Algen versetzt, was die Filterleistung sicher optimierte. Im unteren Bereich war keine wesentliche Verschmutzung erkennbar. Hab euch dazu mal ein Bild angehängt. Der gelbe Schlauch darauf ist die Trinkwassernachspeisung. Die derzeitigen Futtermengen bestehen aus einer täglich Handgroßen Portion Coppens Premium Koifutter Color 6mm. Ansonsten sind die Kois fleißig dabei den Algenteppich abzuweiden.Vielleicht hier noch ein Hinweis, Filterbürsten sollten regelmäßig vom Schmutz-Fischkot befreit werden, um ein zu hohes Ansteigen der Phosphatwerte zu verhindern. Die Reinigung der Bürsten war spielend einfach. Mit einer Tauchpumpe und Teichwasser über einem 1" Schlauch waren sämtliche Bürsten nach ca. 20 Minuten frei von Algen. Mulm, welcher sich am Boden absetzt, hole ich alle zwei Wochen mit einer Tauchpumpe heraus. Auch dieses Wasser wird als Gießwasser genutzt. Den Wasserstand vom Teich fülle ich regelmäßig mit Trinkwasser nach. Hab mir dazu über eine Genehmigung vom Zweckverband WAZ einen geeichten Trinkwasser-Zwischenzähler eingebaut und bin bei den Nachspeisemengen vom Abwasserbeitrag befreit. Somit bleibt das Wassermanagement auch bezahlbar. Ach ja, hier noch ein Feature. Das gefilterte Wasser aus dem IBC läuft dann über eine DN 80er Leitung im Freispiegel und eine am reduziertem Austritt montierte Venturidüse zurück in den Teich. Dies sorgt für ordentlich Strömung und Sauerstoffeintrag in den Teich. Auch dazu angehängt ein Bild. Um ein Rückstauen zum Tank auszuschließen, habe ich vor der Düse noch einen Abzweig verbaut, der aufsteigendes Wasser in den Teich ableitet. Alle Formteile sind mittels einer kleinen VA-Schraube gegen ein auseinander rutschen gesichert.

VG Kusa72


----------

